# MCX - Mariner Corporation



## System (5 May 2011)

Mariner Corporation Limited (MCX), formerly named Mariner Financial Limited (MFI), is a diversified investment company focusing on providing a source of capital for Australian investments. MCX has two main businesses, Mariner Corporate Investments and Mariner Asset Management.

http://www.marinercorporation.com.au


----------

